# Keira Knightley's neck...



## moon (Nov 6, 2014)

Is it me or does Keira Knightley have a weird neck?
It seems really long and slanted forward, I've looked at footage of her at the premiere of the imitation game and.. well look..


----------



## Crispy (Nov 6, 2014)

She actually a giraffe wearing human skin?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 6, 2014)

Have you got a point? (A point you'd like to make rather than a existential one, that is)


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 6, 2014)

It's you.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 6, 2014)

You're saying she's really firky?


----------



## moon (Nov 6, 2014)

The thing is, film-makers and photographers actually ask actors and models to pose with their necks slanted forwards in the same way, as it makes for a better image..
Keira seems to have been born with a naturally photogenic slant..


----------



## killer b (Nov 6, 2014)

a) it looks pretty normal, b) really?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2014)

I've got a bag like that


----------



## moon (Nov 6, 2014)

killer b said:


> a) it looks pretty normal, b) really?


Ok is must be me then 
and yes the posing thing is true as I work in that industry...


----------



## killer b (Nov 6, 2014)

no, i mean really? at this thread, not your exciting fact about leaning forward.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 6, 2014)

this thread should be binned


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> You're saying she's really firky?



In drag.


----------



## moon (Nov 6, 2014)

killer b said:


> no, i mean really? at this thread, not your exciting fact about leaning forward.


OK I'll keep my observational thoughts to myself in future 
bin away...


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2014)

It's like she can shape shift to place herself directly on her victim's lips in order to implant him with a Jew Lizard chip or something.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2014)

It's called forward head posture and it's not good for you.  It's becoming more common in the developed world due to increased phone use, etc.


----------



## christonabike (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## christonabike (Nov 6, 2014)

Wassup?


----------



## moon (Nov 6, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> It's called forward head posture and it's not good for you.  It's becoming more common in the developed world due to increased phone use, etc.


1 person has actually got the point of this thread.. tut tut U75 how many brain cells between you?


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2014)

Which must have been why you explained that to us in the previous posts.


----------



## moon (Nov 6, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Which must have been why you explained that to us in the previous posts.


Shut it Shitizen.
BTW I fixed your drill, I thought of returning it to you but since I've had it for over a decade now, it's technically mine.
You can buy a cheap one from Lidl if you have any actual drilling to do...


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 6, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> this thread should be binned


Wind your neck in.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 6, 2014)

Name a bird with a long neck?


----------



## weltweit (Nov 6, 2014)

I think it's a valid observation, especially that second image you posted moon she does seem to have a long neck and in that shot it's certainly leaning forward.

I tend to notice if people's facial features are not quite symmetrical, I find it fascinating. Quite a lot of people have not quite symmetrical features.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 6, 2014)

regardless of her neck, Keira Knightley REALLY irritates me.


----------



## gabi (Nov 6, 2014)

Women seem to hate her, men not so much. Can't think why.

If you want to see another weird neck, but on a bloke...Louis van gaal. He reminds me of beaker.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 6, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> regardless of her neck, Keira Knightley REALLY irritates me.


I hardly ever even notice her.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 6, 2014)

gabi said:


> Women seem to hate her, men not so much. Can't think why.
> 
> If you want to see another weird neck, but on a bloke...Louis van gaal. He reminds me of beaker.


No.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 6, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> Name a bird with a long neck?



A swan.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 6, 2014)

urgh she grates on me like nails down a blackboard.
I don't really think she's that attractive


----------



## Espresso (Nov 6, 2014)

She's about five foot eight and weighs something eight stone. So it's not that surprising that she's got a looooooooooong neck. 
Everything she's got is pretty long.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> urgh she grates on me like nails down a blackboard.
> I don't really think she's that attractive



She doesn't care.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 6, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> She doesn't care.


Because she was in Bend it Like Beckham?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 6, 2014)

i discovered from recent photos that i have a wierd long neck. And the rest of my body isn't remotely long! I think i developed a wierd neck position from years of cycling and craning my neck


Rutita1 said:


> She doesn't care.



See that annoys me too. She has this air of superiority about her, like she thinks she's the most beautiful amazing person in the world.
Tbh I'm prob just jealous of her confidence as I can't imagine ever being able to think like that about myself. It must be nice.


----------



## killer b (Nov 6, 2014)

she doesn't have an air of anything. she's just a woman you don't know.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 6, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> She doesn't care.


A woman who keeps herself unnaturally thin so she can look attractive on camera doesn't care what people think?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 6, 2014)

killer b said:


> she doesn't have an air of anything. she's just a woman you don't know.



I'm aware i obviously don't 'know' her, but it's still possible to gain an impression of someone you see being interviewed, on telly, in films etc.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 6, 2014)

Uppity bitch. With her neck. All in public like.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Uppity bitch. With her neck. All in public like.



Innit, why she doesn't cover herself up is a mystery to me.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 6, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> A woman who keeps herself unnaturally thin so she can look attractive on camera doesn't care what people think?


Where do you get your insight on a stranger's body image and motivation from? And why is any concern of yours in any case?


----------



## Looby (Nov 6, 2014)

Have I accidentally wandered onto digital spy or the sidebar of shame?


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 6, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Where do you get your insight on a stranger's body image and motivation from? And why is any concern of yours in any case?


My 'concern' is that one of my daughters has issues about her weight and it's affecting her self-esteem so I'm projecting my own concerns about my daughter slightly.

As to whether that's any of _your_ concern...or _your_ business to ask...no, it isn't.

So fuck off.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 6, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> My 'concern' is that one of my daughters has issues about her weight and it's affecting her self-esteem so I'm projecting my own concerns about my daughter slightly.
> 
> As to whether that's any of _your_ concern...or _your_ business to ask...no, it isn't.
> 
> So fuck off.


You entered a discussion and i responded, perhaps if you're not interested in discussion you ought to fuck off


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> So fuck off.


 After you, I think.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 6, 2014)

DexterTCN Out of consideration and respect I'm not going to tackle whether your projections are fair or justified.


----------



## killer b (Nov 6, 2014)

splendidly self righteous response dexter. full marks.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 6, 2014)

Very polite lady. Her husband and uncle are quite good company.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2014)

i know celebs boast


----------



## Poi E (Nov 6, 2014)

Wasn't my fault.


----------



## Looby (Nov 6, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> A woman who keeps herself unnaturally thin so she can look attractive on camera doesn't care what people think?


Or a naturally slim woman whose weight is absolutely none of our business. 

Not every 'skinny' person has an eating disorder or is dieting to stay thin.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 6, 2014)

She has a nice complexion. Drank water.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 7, 2014)

Poi E said:


> She has a nice complexion. Drank water.



Water is good for you.


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 7, 2014)

Keira Knightley falls into the category of "celebs I've only heard about because they're always in the press & people never stop talking about them but for whom I have no interest in whatsoever".

I'm working on a snappier title for that particular category.


----------



## gabi (Nov 7, 2014)

She's actually a decent actress. I watched a film recently with her and Mark Ruffallo, can't recall the name but it was about musicians in manhattan. Quite good.

Plus she's fit as fuck.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 7, 2014)

Leave her the fuck alone you weirdos.

You try shapeshifting this into a human body







HTH


----------



## maomao (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't care how long her neck is but the only film I've ever noticed she was in, 'Last Night' is the most terrible film I've ever had the misfortune to be in the same room as. I wasn't even facing the TV and it still made me angry.

Normally I reckon I shouldn't know who actors are anyway. If they do their jobs properly I should believe in the character and not notice who's doing the acting.


----------



## girasol (Nov 7, 2014)

She has a beautiful long neck, long necks are elegant.  She is also an attractive, unusual looking woman who has a successful career.  Good for her.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 7, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> It's called forward head posture and it's not good for you.  It's becoming more common in the developed world due to increased phone use, etc.



Hmm that's kind of worrying because I think I've always been a head forward sort of person, plus my spine is very curved in my lower back like that second pic so is that another sign? I think it might be because of my slight short sightedness hmm


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 7, 2014)

smmudge said:


> Hmm that's kind of worrying because I think I've always been a head forward sort of person, plus my spine is very curved in my lower back like that second pic so is that another sign? I think it might be because of my slight short sightedness hmm



I think I have the same issue with my neck smudge, although mine doesn't protrude as forward as that but definately has a curve to it. I've always put it down to bad posture and it does seem to get better when my back and core muscles are stronger.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 7, 2014)

moon said:


> Shut it Shitizen.
> BTW I fixed your drill, I thought of returning it to you but since I've had it for over a decade now, it's technically mine.
> You can buy a cheap one from Lidl if you have any actual drilling to do...


It wasn't my drill. It was my mate Jimmy's.

And him being him there's probably a fair chance it wasn't his either...

So as not to upset the space time continuum someone now has to 'borrow' it from you.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 7, 2014)

*looks forward to thread about Beyonce's butt*


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 7, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> *looks forward to thread about Beyonce's butt*




Pfft, get with the times grandad, it's all about Nicki Minaj's butt nowadays.

And this is a weird thread.


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 7, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Pfft, get with the times grandad, it's all about Nicki Minaj's butt nowadays.


Who?


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 7, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> Who?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Nicki+Minaj


----------



## mentalchik (Nov 7, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I think I have the same issue with my neck smudge, although mine doesn't protrude as forward as that but definately has a curve to it. I've always put it down to bad posture and it does seem to get better when my back and core muscles are stronger.



I have it too........leads to getting a hump on the back of your neck


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 7, 2014)

mentalchik said:


> I have it too........leads to getting a hump on the back of your neck


/pushes shoulders back and down, sits up straight


----------



## killer b (Nov 7, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> Who?


Yeah, who is this world famous singer, I wonder?


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 7, 2014)

killer b said:


> Yeah, who is this world famous singer, I wonder?


She can't be that famous, I'd never heard of her.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 7, 2014)

moon said:


> 1 person has actually got the point of this thread.. tut tut U75 how many brain cells between you?



Perhaps if it had been articulated in a way that made it seem less like the usual sexist pile of shit, judging a woman based solely on the way she appears you'd have got your point across better.

Instead we get a vague "God she looks weird" then some pictures.


----------



## mentalchik (Nov 7, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> /pushes shoulders back and down, sits up straight



Physio where i used to work told me a good exercise for it is to hold you head straight and pull you chin backwards (make yourself a double chin iyswim)


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 7, 2014)

I had to Google to find out who she is. Still none the wiser really.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 7, 2014)

AuntiStella said:


> I had to Google to find out who she is. Still none the wiser really.



She's that one with the neck_. _HTH


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 7, 2014)

Keira's mum


----------



## moon (Nov 7, 2014)

Artaxerxes said:


> Perhaps if it had been articulated in a way that made it seem less like the usual sexist pile of shit, judging a woman based solely on the way she appears you'd have got your point across better.
> 
> Instead we get a vague "God she looks weird" then some pictures.


There was no judging going on at all... it has all been in your heads.. probably taking up the space where your brain cells should be..


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 7, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> A woman who keeps herself unnaturally thin so she can look attractive on camera doesn't care what people think?



Some people are naturally unnaturally thin.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Some people are naturally unnaturally thin.


i think with me its childhood malnutrition


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 7, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I think I have the same issue with my neck smudge, although mine doesn't protrude as forward as that but definately has a curve to it. I've always put it down to bad posture and it does seem to get better when my back and core muscles are stronger.



Nobody's head sits directly above their shouders and everyone has a curved spine. That's why they had to use a CGI image for the 'ideal' posture, because people who look like that don't actually exist.


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 7, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Some people are naturally unnaturally thin.


as opposed to unnaturally unnaturally thin


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes quite.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Nov 7, 2014)

Posh, thin, rich, successful, unpopular and long-necked?


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 7, 2014)

She was good in "Never Let Me Go"


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 7, 2014)

this thread reeks of those celeb magazine articles where they zoom in on a bit of a (usually) woman's body and then go on to desecrate her as an ugly hideous freak who doesn't deserve to be alive


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 7, 2014)

so dull, so misogynistic


----------



## moon (Nov 7, 2014)

<holds her head in her hands and weeps>
Did you even read it properly?
If random threads on obscure websites offend you so much, then maybe you should try reacquainting yourself with the real world...


----------



## Maggot (Nov 7, 2014)

moon said:


> Is it me or does Keira Knightley have a weird neck?
> It seems really long and slanted forward, I've looked at footage of her at the premiere of the imitation game and.. well look..





moon said:


> <holds her head in her hands and weeps>
> Did you even read it properly?


  I read it properly, and all you are saying is that she has a weird neck, there is no point or any other persepective.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 7, 2014)

moon said:


> <holds her head in her hands and weeps>



because your neck is so long and fragile?

*gets coat*


----------



## moon (Nov 7, 2014)

Maggot said:


> all you are saying is that she has a
> weird neck


Did I?


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 7, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> desecrate



Denigrate?


----------



## Maggot (Nov 7, 2014)

moon said:


> Did I?


Yes, unless there there is some other part of your post which is written in invisible ink, or something.


----------



## moon (Nov 7, 2014)

Maybe the fact that it was a question not a statement is invisible to your eyes then.
Are your eyes weird?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 8, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> so dull, so misogynistic



You should stop reading them. They sound quite depressing.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 8, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> You should stop reading them. They sound quite depressing.



they are. and I don't read them


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 8, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> Denigrate?



Yes, that too


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 8, 2014)

moon said:


> <holds her head in her hands and weeps>
> Did you even read it properly?
> If random threads on obscure websites offend you so much, then maybe you should try reacquainting yourself with the real world...



I'm not offended. bored yes, offended no. really, you crack on pet, I'm just calling it as I see it, and you're right, I probably did miss the obscure random brilliance of it all


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 8, 2014)

It was a Makita drill too, not some Black and Decker shite.


----------



## moon (Nov 8, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> It was a Makita drill too, not some Black and Decker shite.


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> You should stop reading them. They sound quite depressing.


this is how we change things. Not by challenging bigotry or dodgy attitudes when we see them, but by ignoring them. Go back to your kitchens ladies.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 8, 2014)

killer b said:


> this is how we change things. Not by challenging bigotry or dodgy attitudes when we see them, but by ignoring them. Go back to your kitchens ladies.



Oh look. A white knight to read all those crap celebrity articles for you. Hurrah.


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2014)

_white knight_ 

interesting choice of dig.


----------



## moon (Nov 8, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> I'm not offended. bored yes, offended no. really, you crack on pet, I'm just calling it as I see it, and you're right, I probably did miss the obscure random brilliance of it all


It's ok Fez909 answered my question in post no.15


Fez909 said:


> It's called forward head posture and it's not good for you.  It's becoming more common in the developed world due to increased phone use, etc.



Btw justin bieber seems to have the same posture issue




Be careful how you sit whilst reading u75 peeps


----------



## Maggot (Nov 8, 2014)

moon said:


> Are your eyes weird?



No, it's just you.


----------

